# Lowering high spots



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I usually only see guys adding sand to raise low spots during leveling. How do you handle reducing small mounds when it isn't effective to raise everything up to that level?


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I too have a couple high spots that I think small trees where before I bought the home... I had plan to just hand dig them out , level the spots out and reseed these areas in the fall..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> I usually only see guys adding sand to raise low spots during leveling. How do you handle reducing small mounds when it isn't effective to raise everything up to that level?


If they are small, I would just shave them off with a shovel and let the Bermuda grow across. Can you upload some photos?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

How about the vericutter over and over then rake up debris. Or.. Manual thatch rake then rake up debris.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> How about the vericutter over and over then rake up debris. Or.. Manual thatch rake then rake up debris.


Agree, a rental dethatcher will knock down high spots. It really depends on what you're working with though.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If it's a small area, I've had good luck using a stream of water from my garden hose. It allows you to knock down the area without damaging the grass as much. The water also allows the soil to self level as it will naturally flow to a low area.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Ill have to get some photos. Does anyone peel back the grass and remove some dirt?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

M311att said:


> .... Does anyone peel back the grass and remove some dirt?


Not I


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I too have some spots as i have posted earlier after reading some other post was wondering if lowering spots now rather than fall is best due to the Bermuda spreading ? I only wanted to wait to fall to prevent my lawn from looking awful now .


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Something I've had success with is coring with a single aerator in the high spots, removing the cores and then filling the holes with compost. It isn't a quick process, but avoids any significant damage or compaction. Some of the worst spots will need to be done more than once.


----------

